# Twin Arch Reserve, Troy, Ohio



## JPfishing (Mar 13, 2008)

Fished it for a couple hours today. sunny and windy, with murky water. It didnt stop the guy that was fishing across the pond to pull in a 3.5 lb. bass as i go scoreless. 

Anyone fish it with results ? I guess they just opened both sides of the pond recently as i use to be kicked off from the west banks because you werent allowed on them. If this was recent, this could make for some killer fishing. Ive seen some nice bass come out of that pond, plus the river was over flowing into the pond so possibilities for more fish are in it. 


Catch and release so im sure some lunkers are in it, hopefully not a lot of jerks have kept them as ive seen people trying to sneak off with fish there.


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

JPfishing said:


> Fished it for a couple hours today. sunny and windy, with murky water. It didnt stop the guy that was fishing across the pond to pull in a 3.5 lb. bass as i go scoreless.


Take a look at a couple of threads up (I'm so excited). Does that look familiar, if so we found his spot.....


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

Ha! No secrets around here. I didn't think to ask if you were an OGFer, JP. Was nice to meet you today.


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

You secret is safe with me, I rarely fish north of Dayton and have no idea where that place is, never even heard of it!!! I just happen to see your post first then his.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I just got back from pond mentioned below. I have never been very successful here but it's an easy place to go when river is too high. If anyone has ever had luck there, I would love to here what you were using.


----------



## newbreed (May 4, 2004)

A friend of mine fished there a good bit last year and pulled in a couple nice largemouth out of that pond.


----------



## chrsvic (Apr 20, 2005)

This is a nice place to watch the beavers on summer evenings.

A friend of fished here with some scouts, and one of the kids caught about a 3 lb bass on a bluegill he was reeling in. Try casting plugs and spinnerbaits you can throw a long ways out.

My spousal unit works at Upper Valley medical across the street - there are some ponds there that the employees and families can fish in. But - the water looks sterile, i think they treat it with chemicals.

There's another public pond on Experiment Farm Rd., but it looks muddy and fishless to me. My first choice is fishing streams if they're not flooded.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

There are some nice bass in the UVMC pond. I have permision to fish cause my dad works there


----------



## JPfishing (Mar 13, 2008)

midoh39 said:


> There are some nice bass in the UVMC pond. I have permision to fish cause my dad works there


When I was younger (15-16) we would go to the UVMC pond and fish it until they kicked us out. we would catch a ton of bass. one after another. it was great fun.


----------



## chrsvic (Apr 20, 2005)

Guess I'll have to try the UVMC pond again! I tried there last fall, could see the bottom several feet deep, looked lifeless, caught a couple of dinks. The fish must have been farther out from the bank.


----------

